# Bipolar and Rheumatoid Arthritis blues



## iluvgators (Mar 12, 2006)

*:icon_cry: I was recently diagnosed as Bipolar after taking 11 muscle relaxers. I have fought depression all my life and can remember being very yound around 6-7 years old and wanting to die. We finally got the correct diagnoses and on the correct medicines. I am slowly on my way to feeling normal with that. But the RA (fibromyalgia) is a different story. I was diagnosed with it 2 years ago and it has progressed rapidly and the pain and swelling are a constant everyday. I currently take Enbrel infection weekly, which I give to myself. I also take methotrexate which I hate so much. The day after taking it, I swell up twice as bad as I usually do. I am just so tired of being tired, of hurting, of the swelling. I can't play with my kids, do things with them or hubby or just be a normal woman. I do see a RA specialist which I will see again on the 30th of this month. I was just wondering if anyone knows how to deal with the pain until me and the doctors find the right medications to control this RA. The RA pain affects the Bipolar because I can feel myself slipping at times, but at least I know why its happening and hopefully once the RA is under control I will feel normal. Which I haven't in a very, very long time. I am sorry to put this all out here. I am at my wits end on dealing with the pain and swelling. My family suffers right along with me too and that hurts me even more to know I am putting them through yet another terrible thing. You would not believe what all they have had to put up with, just with the Bipolar alone. I have a great family and they are a great support system. I just wish they didn't have to go through the pain as well. I hate what I am putting them through. Thanks for just reading this. And again I am very sorry for laying it all out on here.*

*Take care everyone,*


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 13, 2006)

I luvgators,

Hi and welcome to MUT! Please feel free to post here;I think you will find that although no one has your exact situation, that you are not alone here..If that makes sense. Many of us have dealt with depression in some form throughout our lives and while we sometimes won't be able to give you medical advice; you will find friends here who you can tell almost anything to without fear of judgement. It is truly a place of support.

Welcome!


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 13, 2006)

Vent all you want! There are so many great people here and have dealt with similar issues. i wish you the best!


----------

